# Ron.......if you wait a week



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i can tell you how good budsgunshop.com is..
i am picking up my p99 next week.
cheers


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Jason. I can wait. Please let me know how it went. Good luck, and enjoy your new gun.

Ron


----------

